# VK Belairs | Please exercise caution when visiting today.



## Stroodlepuff (7/9/20)

Please exercise caution when visiting our BelAirs store today. EFF protesters are at Clicks which is right across from the store, they are leaving us alone, staying peaceful and its a pretty small group of them but please be careful anyway.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/9/20)

Update: Theres no eff any more and all the staff from clicks have just left get back to shopping at BelAirs VapeFam

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

